# [SOLVED] Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would sui



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

hey guys, i have a system that i just built and was trying to make the final decision on the power supply.. i have it narrowed down to an antec true power trio 650w and a cooler master real power pro 750w.. both look great and have over 80+ certification... i looked online at the calculators for system power consumption and i know they arent always accurate but it says at load i would be using somewhere near 425 watts for my whole system...

my system consists of the following:

intel core 2 duo e6550
intel dp35dp motherboard
2x1gb corsair pc2-6400 800mhz memory
wd caviar se16 7200rpm sata hard drive
bfg 8800gts 512ddr3 
maudio audiophile 2496 soundcard
media card reader for sd,duo, and cf
20x sony dl dvd+/-rw

i will also be running an maudio axiom 25 midi keyroard via usb, and webcam..

would the cooler master 750w be overkill? would the antec suffice since it looks like higher build quality but lower watts... any help greatly appreciated guys


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

The Antec Trio is a great power supply and would power this rig just fine. However, looking in to the future, I would select the 750 because it too is IMHO, a great power supply. That way, you have a little overhead if you decide to do something more major in the immediate future and we all know that we do that even if not planned. That is my opinion.


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

only thing i would consider within the next year maybe would be adding another 2x1gb of ram and maybe changing to a quad core q6600... would the antec still be sufficient if i moved to those extras? reason i say is because there is a 40 mail in rebate on the antec that ends today lol


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

I think the Antec would run it with no difficulties. 

However, since you are not quite comfortable and want to be certain, I will get another tech or two to give you an opinion, so you feel comfortable with the decision. Hang around for a few and I will see who is online right now and ask them to give you some additional points for this request.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

Even tho I recommend the antec trio series alot because of there reliability, I would say the 750W is your best choice. Those quad cores need alot of juice and its always good to have a psu that has some play room for the future. The antec 650 will work just fine for now but I could see it strugleing if you added more parts later. I say the 750w coolmaster.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

I would say IMHO the Antec, since it has the power to go and at a much cheaper price. I don't think that there will be much change in the Voltages for the RAM and the CPU upgrade. If you want to overclock or something then I guess I would go with the other one. You had me thinking for a while on that one :grin:


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

here another deciding factor, do you think that if i went with the cooler master, would since it is a higher wattage power supply make my electricity bill any higher since possibly it would be drawing more current than the antec?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

I am pretty sure that a Power Supply only takes as much power as needed for a computer to run. It depends on either if the PSU "gulps" in energy or it takes it in a "stream."


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

TechPro is correct. A power supply only takes what it needs. If the efficiency is the same and each has active PFC, the power draw will be the same. 

A less efficient power supply will take more power to generate the same amount of power to the computer. Always make sure you have a high efficiency supply and one with active PFC.


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

antec says up to 85%, cooler master says >80%


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

The Antec therefore is more efficient and would use less electricity over the long haul, although with either of those efficiencies, you won't notice much difference. The more efficient, the better quality supply as a rule.

The ones you have to be careful of are the ones with approximately 70% efficiency. Those babies eat the juice just to keep up and your computer can get hot (heat kills) from a less efficient power supply, while running your electric bill up.

The reason that particular Antec is a great supply is that it is made by Seasonic, the cadillac of power supplies. The Seasonic and the PC Power & Cooling supplies are similar in quality and Seasonic even manufacturers many of the PCP&C units.


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

i hate decisions lol


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Antec True Power Trio vs Cooler Master Real Power Pro, which would would suit me*

Well, my friend. In this situation with the choices you have made, neither decision would or will be wrong. Buy the trio and save a few bucks. You will not get a better deal on that supply. If it doesn't do what you want, then send it back and get the other one. I don't think you will do that once you get it. If you are going to sli two video cards, get the 750 and be happy.


----------

